# Good beginner classical acoustic/electric guitar?



## TheMasterplan (Sep 6, 2009)

I've recently been making a substantial amount of money and have been left with enough disposable income to finally pick up a classical guitar which I've been wanting to do for ages and now I can.

So what do you guys recommend? I have no preference in brand, make, shape, construction, wood or anything. I just need to clarify that I'd like to spend under $300 and want it to be acoustic/electric with some kind of EQ for the pickup, preferably like a 3-4 band? Also bear in mind the budget is so low is because it's more of a hobby and so even though it will get a good amount of attention it won't get as much as my seven string electric. I have to go to Guitar Center this week to pick up a case for my LP7 so I figured I'd pick it up from there.

Thanks


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 6, 2009)

Sadly Guitar Center is a major rip.

I would say look for what you want in the $500 range and find it used for the money you have. It will take more time, but you will have a superior guitar.


----------



## Keytarist (Sep 6, 2009)

If it is a nylon electro acoustic guitar, try an Alhambra.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Sep 8, 2009)

I ended up picking up a Lucero LCT250CE and it's perfect for what I was looking for. It's not an all star guitar, but I wasn't looking for that anyway. Just wanted something that sounded good, felt good to play and was acoustic-electric. Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought one of the Valencia models from Rondo and it is great for what it is. Plays fine, sounds fine, and stays in tune pretty well.


----------



## Progmaster X (Sep 20, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> I ended up picking up a Lucero LCT250CE and it's perfect for what I was looking for. It's not an all star guitar, but I wasn't looking for that anyway. Just wanted something that sounded good, felt good to play and was acoustic-electric. Thanks anyway guys.


 
I clicked on this thread to recommend this exact same Guitar

Good to hear you like yours! I Love mine and think it's a beautiful sounding guitar! Though, the electronics could use a slight boost in sound.

Cheers


----------

